
Linux won't be locked out of Windows 8 PCs, but FUD continues - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/linux-wont-be-locked-out-of-windows-8-pcs-but-fud-continues/4343
======
mooism2
Or, to put it another way, non-Windows OSs will be locked out of these ARM-
based devices, and that's ok because Linux isn't available for these devices
yet.

If Windows had anywhere near the dominance in tablets that it has in PCs, that
would not be ok.

As it is, Windows doesn't have a presence in ARM devices. Do Android tablets
generally let you install a different OS? What about ipads?

